# MYSPACE!!! adding friends



## kingofpop0707 (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi everyone im starting up a clothing range that will inlcude tees, hoods and womens briefs. My tees and hoods are aimed at the music crowd, bold statements, large text prints, lots of colour and attitude. 

I've been reading through some of the threads about myspace friend adders and ive decided to try and spend some time adding my own friends searching for my target market. I'm just wondering how to approach people on myspace, how should i ask people, what should i say ?? i dont want to come across as spamming ??

if anyone can help, any sugestions anybody??

thankyou


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

like God said, "ask and you shall receive"...i think that's how it goes.  

there is also a TF myspace add me forum i think.


----------



## jb (Oct 12, 2007)

I think that there isn't very easy way to not sound like you are spamming when you are just searching and messaging random strangers. 

But one good way to start is: Obviously friends and family, get them to add you and possibly have them make a bulletin post about how cool they think your stuff is. 

Then go to all your favorite band pages and add them as friends, bands and celeb pages add anyone & everyone, and friends of those pages may happen to surf to your pages. 

And then lastly surf to people you don't know in your target market use the search option for age/interests/etc and message them. Sure it is time consuming, and you will get ignored 99% of the time, but if you mention something about a discount if they add you and tell their friends it will be even more successful.


----------



## kingofpop0707 (Apr 4, 2007)

hi thanks for getting back to me, so if for exaple i asked justin timberlake would i get a reply???

when i ask to add someone what could i say, i mean would i just be straight to the point and say could we add you as a friend? or should i try to make each person more personal and maybe comment about somthing on there page? 

thanks


----------



## seibei (Mar 17, 2006)

I usually say something along the lines of "hey, my name is David Murray, and I was looking at your profile, and from your interests and groups and stuff I think you might be interested in my work at SEIBEI - if not, no worries, and sorry to bother you!". sometimes this is a big hit, but yeah, it also gets ignored a lot.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I thought Myspace is a time-capsule from 2005, as Friends Reunited is a time-capsule from 2001?

Facebook affiliate widgets and flyers. That's where the money is for the next 9-18 months....


----------



## kingofpop0707 (Apr 4, 2007)

hi could you explain abit about them ?

thanks


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Facebook Flyers Pro are basically a hyper-micro targeted version of Google Adwords:

Facebook Flyers Pro - What you've gotta know | GottaQuirk

You can target by small region and by a whole slew of demographic data, including interests....perfect for local screenprinters etc wanting to lever the internet for advertising, but not able to compete on tradition PPC. It also has a limit of $50 a day in spend: it's meant for the masses, not the Big Corporations.

Facebook applications are mini-programs people add to their page: many are ingenious affiliates. Things like "Virtual Bookshelf" are actually people making an absolute killing in the Amazon affiliate program (by killing I'm talking about over $250,000/month gross, not including their ad spends etc).

Why sell your t-shirts when you can sell other people's at 4000% the ROI? There isn't yet a good Facebook app that specialises in "Virtual T-shirt Wardrobe"....there you go, a multi-million dollar idea for free!

Even Rupert Murdoch has stated that he regrets buying Myspace with the massive upswing is Facebook popularity.


----------



## wordans (Oct 12, 2007)

Myspace is one of those tricky things. I usually find my target audience by searching through groups. If these people are willing to sign up for groups about things they like (such as t-shirt design for example) then they'd probably be interested in knowing more about your company.

Facebook Flyers work great. I second that motion 

People love a good contest as well. If you give something away, it's a great way to gain some attention, especially on MySpace.


----------



## skypilot97 (Oct 16, 2007)

kingofpop0707 said:


> hi thanks for getting back to me, so if for exaple i asked justin timberlake would i get a reply???
> 
> when i ask to add someone what could i say, i mean would i just be straight to the point and say could we add you as a friend? or should i try to make each person more personal and maybe comment about somthing on there page?
> 
> thanks


Sometimes I don't say anything at all, they have a generic message that will go out and they add you. I don't know anything about Justin Timberlake, but I added the Isaacs (southern gospel/bluegrass), didn't say a word in my request and they added me, know I have most of the family members making up the Isaacs in my friends. 
You sound like me, kinda shy so you don't have to worry about what to say, the myspace program will do it for you.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

I third that. I have had great success from facebook


----------



## graffitineaux (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi everybody,

of course it is a good idea to present our stuff on myspace ect.

But you have to be carefull with them outgoing links...

When I set up my first satellite at mypace, I placed some direct links to my store and in no time myspace terminated my account because they said I would do spamming on the other members. I´m just a single artist and never sent out spam in a professional style. I simply placed some links on my site and mentioned my shop to interested friends in some comments.

I built a new satellite and now I don´t have any outgoing links, but only some hints, pictures and texts regarding my shirts and store. For myspace this seems to be O.K. now. But I´m very interested where and how on myspace I´m allowed to send direct links, because I saw a lot of people doing it in the bulletins and comments, and they are really spamming the audience with everyday bulletins for every bullsh...

Think I have to learn more on that.http://www.graffitineous.com


----------



## jackies35 (Jun 23, 2005)

When I joined Myspace, I joined several groups:
art/photography
music
entertainment
fashion
even, christain and religion groups wear tshirts...

Then, I tell all my friends how to find me on myspace.

Your myspace page should look like a real nice Tshirt and you should have models in some! 

If you are into music, maybe a band group wearing the tshirts you've made.

just my .18 cents!


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

Just as a way to look at this demographically, this site might have some bearing on it, and then again, maybe not... heh
I saw this the other day, what you do is go to Quantcast - Open Internet Ratings Service and paste in the site you want to see, then be sure to click on the *BOLD LINK* at the top that takes you to a LOT of information.
This may be a good way to judge, but then, it may be junk, but if it really does work, it could benefit people in business.

I placed "facebook.com" in their search engine as a demo... 
facebook.com - Quantcast Audience Search

(I noticed also that if you put in a site that doesn't have much traffic, it'll always say, "2,000 unique visitors", and some stuff about "sparse data"...)

Randy


----------

